# www/chromium crashes in stable/10 and head



## T-Aoki (Nov 16, 2013)

As reported as ports/183570 by Alexander Panyushkin, if typing something in the address line (three characters such as "htt" is sufficient to reproduce for me), Chromium coredumps. I tested this in VirtualBox VM hosted by stable/9, amd64. In stable/9, it does not reproduce.

First, I encountered this problem in a stable/10 VM and found above mentioned PR (no fix, workaround, nor patch is shown until now). Next, I tried it in a head VM. This time, I doubted addons. So I tried vanilla Chromium, no problem. Installing AdBlock Plus (the only addon I installed on the stable/10 VM) caused no problem. I was confused, but tried importing Firefox bookmarks (bookmarks only, no others) and then the problem is reproduced! Deleting imported Firefox bookmark makes Chromium working again. This is surely an annoying workaround, but works not for head but also stable/10.

Fixing this is beyond my ability (too huge and complex for me), but can it be a hint for someone working on it?

One note: Possibly, PR ports/183645 by Adrian Chadd can be the same issue, isn't it?


----------



## T-Aoki (Nov 24, 2013)

It looks OK after upgrading Chromium to 31.0.1650.57. I confirmed it in stable/10 (r258424) and head (r258284). So I'll mark this [Solved] now.


----------

